# WOW!! Look What Pat (2Maltmom) Sent



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I cannot believe her generosity. 

Pat (2Maltmom) shopped for the Rescues/Fosters. 

Bless your heart, girlfriend. The kids are modeling them.

Check out Winter, all ready for "Winter". He felt so special
in his little sweater. It was, beyond, awesome. 

Henry, LBB, and Lulu, will be coming up. You are so going to laugh.

Thank you, Pat. That was so very thoughtful. It was thoughtful,
beyond words. 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=213292124307


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Pat is a good soul.....Your crew looks aodrable modelling...x0x00x N


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Joplin is going to kill me for this, but check out her "rolls".

She is extremely "stubby" and has "neck rolls". Sorry Jops,
but it's true ~ lol


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Oct 8 2008, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647559


> Pat is a good soul.....[/B]



Yep, she's the best. I absolutely love her. She flippin' ROCKS!!! :rockon:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a very sweet thing to do and they look so divine in the new fashions


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

first off Deb I love your babies, :yes: :heart: look at little Winter :wub: melts my heart. They look like skin kids at Christmas  what fat rolls :rofl: 
I don't see any  Pat is a wonderful giving friend, she really outdid herself :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> check out her "rolls"[/B]


Can I get a couple hot dogs to go with those rolls?! :walklikeanegyptian: :rofl:  :sorry: - couldn't help it!! (You know I love little grouch Jops!!)

Pat is a real sweetheart. The kids look great! You are all set, Deb - you and the kids.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhhh Pat, you are too sweet!!!! The babies look wonderful......Is that Jops in the last few pics on the left looking out the patio doors? I think she is just a doll and I love the way her hair is cut around her face!!!! All you babies are very special and I love they have a history behind them. It makes anyone more interesting!!!!! arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh what a generous and loving thing for Pat to do for your 'crew"! They look sooo cute modeling their new duds!! 

had to laugh.. Quincy is a bit 'full' about the neck too! .. well and also the tummy .. and yes, and the butt too LOL so much body and so little legs LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Pat is a rescue angel! The crew looks wonderful!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I'm so glad they fit!!! ....my little local pet store was going out of business and they were having a great sale, I had to buy for someone!!! And guess who came to mind....  

You know I wrapped and shipped them off to you, and the next day I was sitting at the table and spyed another doggie shirt :w00t: - I forgot one!! Oh well, someone, somewhere will get a new shirt when they least expect it....


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How thoughtful and sweet of Pat!! The gang looks great!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That was so nice and the whole gang looks great!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is really sweet of her. :wub: You and your fluffs deserve it. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 8 2008, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647611


> Ahhhhhh Pat, you are too sweet!!!! The babies look wonderful......Is that Jops in the last few pics on the left looking out the patio doors? I think she is just a doll and I love the way her hair is cut around her face!!!! All you babies are very special and I love they have a history behind them. It makes anyone more interesting!!!!! arty: arty: arty:[/B]



Yep, that's my "tubba lubba" Jops. She is the "boss of the apple sauce". Of course, LBB doesn't pay any attention ~ LOL

Don't they look great, though. Winter has been wearing all the sweaters. At first I thought, hmmm I wonder if he's cold.
But nope, he just thinks he's "cool". He's actually "nice" when he has one of Pat's sweaters on :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow they all look fantastic. You needed to name them in their photo album.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 8 2008, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647614


> Deb, I'm so glad they fit!!! ....my little local pet store was going out of business and they were having a great sale, I had to buy for someone!!! And guess who came to mind....
> 
> You know I wrapped and shipped them off to you, and the next day I was sitting at the table and spyed another doggie shirt :w00t: - I forgot one!! Oh well, someone, somewhere will get a new shirt when they least expect it....[/B]



Oh, Pat, do you know why I took pics of the girls, thru the slider?

They wanted to go out SOOOOOO flippin' badly, to show off. These two girls are, such "girls". 
They were waiting for me to open the door and let them prance around.

I'll get the other pics up tomorrow. LBB's and Henry's are hilarious. I swear, LBB wanted to kick Henry's butt.
Yep, he wanted what Henry was wearing. LBB said, it was more his color. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Oct 8 2008, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647758


> Wow they all look fantastic. You needed to name them in their photo album. [/B]


I know, huh? I've never put captions, names, anything. I'll have to do a practice "caption".

Give me a minute. Not sure where to put the captions, with multiple pics. I'm going to try it.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That was so nice of Pat - she rocks! :rochard: I've been waiting for post-groom pics of your gang - finally!!! They are all adorable! <strike>Im</strike>patiently, waiting for pics of the others.

Linda


----------

